# Model Trawler details



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Morning to everybody.
I´m a Portuguese boat modeler,and at this moment I´m building a 1/20 scale Trawler model , from the year 1910.
It was a Portuguese fishing boat build in Germany.
I´m here to ask you some questions,please.
Well,my problem is: I wish to have an idea from the interior of a well- house,kitchen ,sailor acomodation,an other interesting items to buid in my model.
Thank you for your help .Fotos ,or do***ents can be writen here,or sending to my email [email protected]

A nice day to all 

Carlos mariano


----------



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello again 
Here´s some fotos of my model in this French site.

http://modelisme-naval-radiocommand...-34836-0-Portuguese-Steam-fishing-Trawler.htm


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Amazing craftsmanship, Carlos (Thumb) (Applause)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Carlos - welcome to SN, incredible model, shipbuilding on a slightly smaller scale
Someone here will be able to help
Steve


----------

